# Bachmann Climax?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Wondering if anyone has one, and if they have any issues with it. Just bought one and really like the looks of it! I understand Bachmann has a replacement driveshaft available which is supposed to be better. Any thoughts on this one? Bill


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a bunch of engines mostly Bachmann's and it is my favorate, the Climax it is a great engine....it just goes and goes.....










*Check out my Climax web page*http://4largescale.com/trains/P1.htm 
[/b]


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

I finally got me one back at the last SELSTS...I've only run a few times (Christmas Tree) and plan on a Batt/RCS conversion soon! 

I am aware there may be some issues, but haven't really dug into it yet> 

try this link below! 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips5/climax_tips.html


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Dean: sure did enjoy your website.....got a lot of ideas! Ilooked at the Climax 'tips', sent a form request to Bachmann about the drive shaft upgrade. Good tips there!


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill,
I'm glad you enjoyed the website....
For even more ideas....make sure and check out all the other web sites on 4LargeScale.com[/b]
i'm not sure but I think the drive shaft issue was only a problem on the very, very furst engines......


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

My problem with the Climax is they are so popular that, even in junk condition, they're out of my price range /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

If Bachmann could be convinced to re-run the Climax I am sure tye would have a winner. 

Not much to "fix" on them. 

1. Revise the method of wiring between the trucks and the frames. 
2. Make the chuff timers work. 
3. Install a slightly different lighting circuit, so that on PWM the lights only work in the direction they are intended to work and not both on at once. 

Other than that, a brilliant loco.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony et al- 

Any speculation on why they will not re-run them? 

Thanks-


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Garrett, 

no real speculation here, but I would think it'd be a "stellar seller" I was able to find mine for $230...was relieved at that price...it is equipped with an older Phoenix sound card and awaits RC conversion. I came around LS Trains after the Climax went off the sale outs...a few years of patience and finally luck, I snagged it! 

If Bachmann did re-run the Climax, they could also use the drive gear as a basis for a Class A as well! I'd again, encourage Bachmann to re-issue the Climax! 

cale


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

My Climax and its constant electrical pickup problems in the trucks, is what helped me convert to battery power. Thanks Bachmann! Of course the same fix could have been applied to track power. Once you wire around all the contacts in the trucks it is a very good runner indeed. Without that mod I always had one truck that wanted to run and the other one dead.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I would love to have one. To me the Climax is the coolest looking of all the geared locos.


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm not sure what the appeal is exactly. I guess if you like machines, the wheels, gears, levers, and other whirling, spinning, noisy things hold our attention. They take us back, perhaps, to a slower time. Diesels are neat, but their heart and soul is hidden, these things, belch and smoke, and they required constant feeding and maintence, the men were dirty, from work. Today, everything, just about, is clean, quiet, automatic, 'throw away'-disposable, fast. Imagine a fast Climax, or a Shay, hauling a smoothsides, passenger train. Takes me back to stories my Mother told, as a young teacher in Northern Wisconsin, riding the caboose from home back to her country school, huddling around the wood burning stove to keep warm. Someone said: Baseball shows us where we came from, Football shows us where we are. Think the same is true about trains!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd love for Bachmann to reissue the Climax. Assuming the reissue passed TOCs review I'd purchase one. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

The Climax, unlike the Shay, has _two_ interesting sides. Here's mine:


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Jack, that looks great! I like the colors, and the subtle weathering is especially nice. I'd be interested in hearing a little about your weathering technique.


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Guess ya' need all them chains and jacks to get her back on the rails 'eh? Whatcha' haulin' with that engine? And, BTW, what is that big 'hose' lookin' thingy coming out from the tender on the left side? Hope that engine comes with a BIG manual to understand all those whirling, turning, gears, shafts, and other whirlygigs! Can almost smell that wood burning!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill:

In the back woods, water tanks and such weren't available. The hose was used to pump water up into the tender.

Chuck N


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ray Dunakin on 01/19/2009 3:36 PM
Jack, that looks great! I like the colors, and the subtle weathering is especially nice. I'd be interested in hearing a little about your weathering technique. 

Ray -

Thanks for the nice comments. 


If you click on my name below, it'll take you to my page on Dean Whipple's "4LargeScale" website. Then access the "Engines" and "How-to" drop-down menus to see some more shots of the engine and how I do my painting and weathering.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Jack! Wow, nice work and an excellent resource!


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Jack, love the wooden cab. 
Helps with the 'Any color you want as long it is black' problem.


----------

